# Looking For 12V Part For Dutchmen Lantern Lt, 2016, 15BH



## syoung2 (Apr 9, 2022)

Rewiring my trailer and am looking for a part that I cannot locate. Keystone RV is looking for it but have not heard from them. The part is on the inside leg of the trailer frame and the positive lead from the battery is tied to the part with other wires connected also. It may be part of the charging system for the trailer to and from the inverter. Frustrating...cannot locate any part identifier on any schematic. Anyone have any ideas? Cant use the trailer until this part is identified, located and replaced. Thanks in advance.......


----------



## syoung2 (Apr 10, 2022)

Disregard.........disconnect block circuit breaker 30amp, 12 V.


----------

